# Boat Ramp near Meldahl Dam



## Muskycouple (Jun 26, 2017)

Looking to do some sauger fishing below the dam this year. Any suggestions for boat ramps?


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Kentucky side: Foster Kentucky - Corp of Engineers ramp 

Ohio Side - Moscow (OH) City Ramp


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

BMustang said:


> Kentucky side: Foster Kentucky - Corp of Engineers ramp
> 
> Ohio Side - Moscow (OH) City Ramp


neville city ramp about a mile below dam


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Neville City Ramp is what I was thinking of when I posted Moscow City Ramp.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Just a heads up, Neville has no dock to tie off to. Just a ramp and I don't think Moscow has one either but not 100% on Moscow.


----------



## PT-63 (Oct 10, 2011)

Neville .......#1
Moscow.......#2
Foster .........#3 It gets SLIPPERY in cold weather.All it takes is a lil frost or fog. And it's on the "currenty" side when the waters up. Water levels above 30ft @ Cincinnati gauge can kill a trip.
Chilo.....#4 upstream on Oh side .but ya gotta lock thru. and it's pretty small.

Next item is BAIT No reliable bait shops on the OHIO side, especially out of season.
Does the 52 pickup still sell bait? Only well stocked and reliable shop is the place on Rogers st in Latonia.


----------

